# Dynamic braking resistor



## vicdela (Nov 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes,

Estoy trabajando en una placa de potencia de hasta 300W y tengo una duda respecto a la seguridad a la hora de frenar los motores.

La duda me surge en saber como evitar quemar mi placa, si en un caso accidental, el motor se frena bruscamente, o una fuerza externa es aplicada a este ( por ejemplo un peso externo en un brazo etc). 

He leído que hay las llamadas "braking resistors" que se encargarían de transformar esta energía en calor, pero en general he visto que son usadas en aplicaciones de mucha más potencia que la mía, y en el caso de potencias similares, para motores AC.

Les adjunto un datasheet que he encontrado interesante para mi aplicación aunque sea para motores AC. http://www.reospain.com/Pdf/Pdf brake res/bw153.pdf

Alguna ayuda de como conectar esta resistencia para motores DC de tres fases sin escobillas?

Muchas gracias de antemano,
Saludos


----------



## chclau (Nov 10, 2014)

Me parece que son dos cosas diferentes.  Las resistencias de frenado se usan cuando se DESEA frenar el motor, se deconecta la alimentacion y se conectan las resistencias al motor que pasa a funcionar como generador, la energia cinetica acumulada por el motor se "quema" en las resistencias y el motor se frena.

Lo que vos planteas se soluciona con limitadores se corriente o protecciones que salten por sobrecorrientes


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2014)

vicdela dijo:


> . . . .Alguna ayuda de como conectar esta resistencia para motores DC de tres fases sin escobillas?. . .



Estas describiendo un motor trifásico con placa controladora alimentado con CC

¿ Tienes la placa controladora ?
¿ Tienes fotos ?


----------



## vicdela (Nov 11, 2014)

Perdona si no me he expresado correctamente.
La controladora siempre es para motores DC.

http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/an18/an1899.pdf

Lo del AC venia del hecho que todo lo que he leído respecto braking resistors estaba enfocado a motores AC y potencias muy superiores a la mía.

chclau, estas protecciones de las que hablas, como puedo conocer la corriente de retorno generada por el motor en la caída? No siempre estoy usando el mismo motor, pero en principio tendré una la placa esta pensada para motores de hasta 42V y una corriente total nunca superior a 20A. Debo considerar esta corriente como la máxima de retorno? Colocar una de estas protecciones en cada una de las fases del motor?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## chclau (Nov 11, 2014)

El controlador ya tiene algun tipo de sensado y limitacion de corriente? Fijate si eso te sirve para lo que vos queres hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

En la propia placa ya existe el sistema de control de sobre-consumo. Muchos de estos controladores entregan una señal de "Error" por velocidad o sobre-consumo que el control general debe interpretar y proceder según sea el caso. 



			
				Archivo PDF  dijo:
			
		

> Current Sensing/Current Limit
> Two Intersil low offset, dual op-amps (ISL28246) are used for
> current monitoring and current limiting. One op-amp is
> configured as a differential amplifier for Kelvin connections
> ...



​


----------



## vicdela (Nov 11, 2014)

Gracias a ambos, 

Intento poner en orden las ideas:

Por lo que veo los OA configurados como sensor de corriente, están limitando la corriente y sensandola con una salida hacia el controlador de un voltaje apto para este. de 1.65 a 3.3V para corrientes positivas y menor de 1.65 para negativas de forma que imagino que aquí ya hay una protección contra el retorno de corriente. me equivoco? como puedo cuantificar esa protección y como se si sera suficiente?

Entiendo entonces, que la configuración de los OA del controlador anterior, están configurados para que en caso de consumo excesivo de corriente del motor, manden una señal de fallo al controlador, viniendo esta corriente excesiva de una carga indeseada, un mal comportamiento del motor etc.???

Entonces, si hay un movimiento inesperado en el motor, por ejemplo, si en un brazo robotico, se le aplica un peso que genera un movimiento inesperado en el motor, y, consecuentemente una tensión o una corriente, ( creo que debo preocuparme más por la tensión) como protejo mi electrónica? porque aquí es donde pensaba que se usaba el braking resistor... o simplemente debo considerar la corriente de retorno, la cual será medida por los sensores y mandaran la señal de fault al controlador?

Espero que puedan ayudarme si me he liado en algún momento 

Muchísimas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

vicdela dijo:


> . . . . . Entonces, si hay un movimiento inesperado en el motor, por ejemplo, si en un brazo robotico, se le aplica un peso que genera un movimiento inesperado en el motor, y, consecuentemente una tensión o una corriente, ( creo que debo preocuparme más por la tensión) como protejo mi electrónica? porque aquí es donde pensaba que se usaba el braking resistor... o *simplemente debo considerar la corriente de retorno, la cual será medida por los sensores y mandaran la señal de fault al controlador?*. . .



Los MOSFET del inversor poseen protección contra tensión inversa, yo no me preocuparía por eso

Respecto a la corriente, en el mismo PDF se explica como ajustar el límite "Permitido" a valores menores, el ejemplo es para 5A


----------



## vicdela (Nov 12, 2014)

Pero los MOSFET están switcheando, si esta tensión inversa se produce cuando el MOSFET esta en ON no tendré peligro en la tensión de retorno? Había pensado en colocar un Schottky con una reverse voltage muy alto (digamos 150V) entre la alimentación y la drain de los MOSFET. Que piensas sobre ello?

No me convence la idea de medir las corrientes con los OA aunque me ofrecen el limite de corriente. Quería simplificarlo mucho más con un sensor tipo :

http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Products/Part_Numbers/0714/0714.pdf 

Me da la medida de la corriente en mV, encapsulado más pequeño y senzillo, y parece que tiene un fusible interno que seguramente me ayudaria en el caso de las corriente de retorno no?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, se esta poniendo interesante el tema D


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2014)

vicdela dijo:


> Pero los MOSFET están switcheando, si esta tensión inversa se produce cuando el MOSFET esta en ON no tendré peligro en la tensión de retorno? Había pensado en colocar un Schottky con una reverse voltage muy alto (digamos 150V) entre la alimentación y la drain de los MOSFET. Que piensas sobre ello?


Si el MOSFET esta en ON retorna a la fuente todo lo que aparezca rondando por allí.
El problema son las tensiones inversas y para eso está el diodo contenido en el MOSFET


> No me convence la idea de medir las corrientes con los OA aunque me ofrecen el limite de corriente. Quería simplificarlo mucho más con un sensor tipo :



¿ Tienes la placa de la que diste la referencia ?

En caso afirmativo:
La placa ya contiene *TODO* lo necesario para su funcionamiento, incluyendo las protecciones necesarias y te explica como adaptarlas a tu requerimiento.

Lo único que no me queda claro es si la placa entrega alguna señal de error como para tomar decisiones en forma externa a la misma


----------

